# Viper 5706v Help



## marco11991 (Sep 18, 2021)

So I have a unique issue that I have been struggling with, I am trying to put my spare viper 5706v in my 2004 Toyota 4runner and so far have gotten it to mostly work the only issue I have is when it tries to start it will bump the starter and that is it but it will do key takeover no problem. I tested all connections from the remote start to the vehicle via voltage drop and with a test light and I still can't seem to figure out what is going on. Is virtual tach necessary for this install or is this what is missing for it to start (I disabled it long ago because this was a spare module I bought for a previous vehicle that required different settings to operate to avoid killing the starter). I am going to try virtual tach when I have time and see if I have more success. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated as I am running out of options and winter will be here before I know it.


----------



## marco11991 (Sep 18, 2021)

After further testing and changing various setting all of which leads to the same result, but if I energize the external relay I put in place after the remote start attempts to start then I can get it to start.


----------



## marco11991 (Sep 18, 2021)

So the plot thickens... ok not really but just a little update on the progress I've made, so I have resorted to using one of the aux channels on the module to make it where I can control when it starts after it attempts to and to my surprise it actually works. I am now starting to wonder if the module is failing or if it is an issue with something else.


----------

